

Warren Buffett: Investing mistakes to avoid - denzil_correa
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/personalfinance/2013/10/26/warren-buffett-investment-advice/3188499/

======
grn
I learned about the index funds from a great book _I 'll Teach You to Be Rich_
by Ramit Sethi. Despite terrible title it's quite nice and recommends
investing in index funds heavily. I live in Poland where, unfortunately, this
segment of the market is highly underdeveloped. I have no more than three
funds to choose out of which only one is accessible for a small investor
wanting to save for the future. I can't wait for other funds to enter the
market!

